# hello



## battletrax (Sep 3, 2011)

whats up everybody, just signed up here im from columbia sc


----------



## Arnold (Sep 3, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*battletrax* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Sep 3, 2011)

Welcome to the Forums bro, great place to be and lots of good peeps around


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 4, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## fit4life (Sep 5, 2011)

welcome


----------



## attodd (Oct 2, 2011)

howdy


----------



## Nani (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi there ... !!!
I am also new to the community, just joined and this actually is my first post here in the forum. Really nice forum, keep up the good work.
Have a nice day all.


----------



## brazey (Oct 3, 2011)

Welcome aboard


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 3, 2011)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Vernon98 (Oct 4, 2011)

whats up everybody, just signed up here im from columbia sc


----------



## PurchasePepRep (Oct 7, 2011)

Welcome broski!


----------



## Nani (Oct 7, 2011)

Nani said:


> Hi there ... !!!
> I am also new to the community, just joined and this actually is my first post here in the forum. Really nice forum, keep up the good work.
> Have a nice day all.



arlington boot camp


----------



## devindra (Oct 8, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## Ehull2000 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nashville says hi


----------



## Tulip (Oct 14, 2011)

hey


----------



## mehamgul101 (Oct 17, 2011)

welcome here


----------

